# Jungle Watersprite up for grabs



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

The Jungle watersprite (Ceratopteris pteroides) doesn't seem to like my tank and it's shading my stuff too much so for now it's living in a tub on my balcony if anyone is interested in it. If the nights don't get too cool between now and the next meeting, I am willing to hang on to it if someone is interested, otherwise I will see if I can get some store credit for it at the LFS.

I have one plant about 4.5-5" across, one about 2.5" and a few little babies that have broken off.


----------



## fernfin (Feb 4, 2006)

*Searching for jungle watersprite*

Hi, I don't know if you still have some jungle watersprite, please let me know if you do.I am searching for some my snails ate my plant last year sincerly jeanne hill


----------

